# 2.0 tearing up the track



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That looked pretty good, I noticed a little wiggling near the end, looks like fun. Back in my car club days we used to do that sort of thing on dirt rather than hard surfaces.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yah I pushed to hard at the end but sill managed to shave 1/2 sec improvement over the last lap. when it came to constancy I was 1.2 seconds variation run to run. that Cruze really could not go any faster mechanically. I wish rally cross was more popular here


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice video.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is me in action around 1972 on a dirt circuit. The car is a 1964 EH Holden 3.0L straight six well modded with a LSD and it is (was) RWD.

View attachment 163697
This is a grab from what was originally a super 8 movie, no sound though.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

that must have been fun days. I rallied my grandfathers old cooper, the tiny original not the bmw junk today and boy was that a blast


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

thanks. since I work at Chevy im wanting to see if the dealer will sponsor me lol. pay for tyres and help with maintenance and you can vinyl wrap the cruze


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The car I owned before the EH was a 997cc Mini Cooper. The EH was not only faster in a straight line, it was also faster in corners.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I do like how the Cruze Diesel handles, and I enjoy driving my wife's a lot. It really likes brake and gas through tight turns, I've found. Gets it to rotate instead of pushing. One of the first rotaries I took it on (coincidentally on our way, last year, to look at our house that we ended up buying), I hit it real fast and walked the back end out - very linearly and controllable. My wife was terrified, but I was very happy with it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

its a very tame chassis with great balance. I did notice the rear walks just enough out to get the car pointed. what's rare is a fwd that points in the turn rather then barge in them. under steer is minimal even with lrr tires


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Which is why I'm on the fence about throwing a swaybar on the car. But if I were to upgrade the front swaybar, it would definitely need one out rear to counteract the understeer that would inevitably occur.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I would try adding a rear and see how you like the balance, and if then you see you want a stiffer front toss it in. I want to keep the same balance and I know if I add b14's it will drastically help but the springs are supposed to keep the chassis off the floor and bump stops not primary duty of keeping body flat, but rather as a system.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd love better struts/shocks on it (so, in the case of the Cruze - coilovers), but I cannot take any kind of a hit to ground clearance, with the snow we get in the winter, and all.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well from reading the b14 set can be adjusted to very close to stock height. I would plan to keep it at stock height for better parking manors


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the way the cruze handles and was one of the reasons I bought the car. That looks like fun!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

its a blast. contact the local autocross and enjoy


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Glad to see others getting active in autocross. After this next season I plan on going to other events. I'm assuming you don't have the rear watts link? I do and I have had some interesting understeer. Might have finally got it to the best state possible without doing aftermarket parts. 

I'd suggest that rear sway bar first. It will kill most body roll and knock off some more understeer. You actually want the front to be more flexible than the rear here. 

If you want a better tire without changing wheels and don't mind a small hit to your mpgs, the continental truecontact or the bridgestone re97. I run the 970. It's good, but directional. The 97 comes in the 16" wheel fitment last time I checked.


----------

